# Sore nipples after pain-free nursing for 13 months?



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

DS2 is 13 months old and for the last week both nipples have been really sore when he nurses and even in the shower when the water touches them. I got really sore about a month ago too, but it was only on one side and it turned into a much deeper pain which I think was a blocked duct (lasted about 3 days). The soreness kinda feels like the soreness I had when DS and I had thrush when he was just born. But I had been battling yeast for a lot of my pregnancy so I wasn't surprised when he got thrush then. We treated it with grapefruit seed extract and haven't had a problem since and I haven't had any yeast infections either. DS doesn't have any signs of thrush though-- no white patches in his mouth or yeast diaper rash and neither of us have been on antibiotics. My periods started back when DS was 5 WEEKS old and I've been on the minipill since 6 weeks postpartum. My next AF is due in 5 days, although sometimes it's a little wonky due to the minipill. DS has 8 teeth, but doesn't have any new ones coming in and doesn't seem to be teething.

Anyone else have soreness suddenly develop in both nipples and what was the cause?


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually, I noticed last week that my nipples were sore, and it took me a couple of days to realize that DS#2 (9 1/2 months) latch was all wrong. I couldn't figure out why.

But, then I saw the way he was drinking from his new sippy cup (a foogo http://www.amazon.com/Thermos-Foogo-...8506361&sr=8-6) and I saw that he needed to really press his lips together to get the water out. And he was just doing the same thing when he nursed. Good for the sippy cup, bad for my nipples! lol Now, I'm just really careful to make sure he has a good latch when he nurses.

I hope you figure out what's going on soon!


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Pregnancy is a possible cause......


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've checked DS's latch and it seems fine to me-- wide open fish lips and I still use the My Brest Friend pillow so he's laying down tummy to tummy and doesn't do any baby acrobatics or anything! I think it might be hormonal. The pain seems to have gotten better over the past 2 days. AF is due on Sunday so maybe the pain was from ovulation since it started over a week ago? I'm on the minipill which I know isn't perfect and I never take my pill at the same time, but I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms either.


----------



## Ldogg (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have any advice for you, but I'm in a similar situation! It's only one side for me, though, and it's been that way for the past few days. No thrush symptoms here, either... DD is 3 1/2 months, and I think just started teething, so I chalked it up to that--but the other nipple is totally fine. No idea, but it's hurty!


----------



## Lennon (Apr 14, 2009)

It sounds like thrush to me. I had very similar issues - horrible nipple pain along with occasional shooting pains in my ducts. After I treated for thrush it went away. My DS never showed any symptoms.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ovulation?

My first few post-partum cycles, when my daughter would latch, it would be excruciating the days surrounding ovulation.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Hormonal causes seem the most likely to me...either pregnancy or ovulation. Also, even if your period did start at 5 weeks, it's possible you just started ovulating, some people have several anovulatory cycles while breastfeeding.


----------

